# Question coque en cuir Apple iPhone 7



## Areknor (11 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous.

Ce week-end j'ai acheté une coque en cuir officiel Apple pour mon iPhone 7. Contrairement à la coque en silicone que j'avais sur mon iPhone 6 avant j'ai remarqué que sur celle en cuir sur la partie inférieur ( je parle de la partie basse ), les contours de la coque ne remonte pas autant que sur la coque en silicone au niveau des 2 coins en bas. 
De plus, toujours sur la partie basse, les deux côtés de la coque sont légèrement inclinés vers l'exterieur. 

Alors cela est-il normal ? Je demande notamment au possesseur de cette nouvelle coque en cuir pour iPhone 7. 

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Franz59 (11 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir
A mon avis ça n'est pas normal, en tous cas, je n'accepterais pas cette coque (surtout vu le prix !)


----------



## J83 (12 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
je n'ai pas la coque en cuir sur mon 7 Plus mais je l'avais sur mon 6S et ça ne m'a jamais fait ça. Je te conseille comme Franz de la ramener et de la changer.


----------



## Areknor (12 Octobre 2016)

Ok ok. C'est ce qu'il me semblait aussi. Ça me paraissait bizarre également. J'irais voir ça en Apple Store en fin de semaine. 
Pour ceux qui ont la coque en cuir sur leur 7 je veux bien un petit témoignage avec photo


----------



## Areknor (12 Octobre 2016)

Petit up. Si certains ont une coque en cuir sur leur iPhone 7 je veux bien pour comparer.. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## J83 (13 Octobre 2016)

La photo "officielle" (on voit bien qu'il y a un problème sur la tienne) :


----------



## Areknor (14 Octobre 2016)

J'ai fais change la coque en Apple Store le vendeur a bien vu qu'il y avait un problème également. Sur la nouvelle tout va bien [emoji1]


----------



## gauthier108 (16 Octobre 2016)

Effectivement tu devais avoir un défaut car le rebord est plus important sur la mienne.


----------



## city1 (5 Novembre 2016)

J'ai craqué pour une coque couleur havane [emoji3][emoji7]


----------



## Apple.Geek (5 Novembre 2016)

city1 a dit:


> J'ai craqué pour une coque couleur havane [emoji3][emoji7]



Moi aussi ! La mienne est malheureusement déjà un peu abîmé...

Et tu vas la mettre avec quelle couleur d'iPhone ?


----------



## city1 (6 Novembre 2016)

Elle est accompagnée d'un iPhone [emoji336] noir mat [emoji3]


----------



## Apple.Geek (6 Novembre 2016)

city1 a dit:


> Elle est accompagnée d'un iPhone [emoji336] noir mat [emoji3]



Super  j'ai failli prendre le noir mat, il est magnifique !


----------



## ToM03 (6 Novembre 2016)

J'ai le meme probleme et je comptais deja me la faire changer en AS vu le tarif.


----------



## mobile83 (6 Novembre 2016)

RADIS BLANC a dit:


> Mon iPhone :
> (bumper gris/noir + protection d'écran)
> Voir la pièce jointe 111519
> Voir la pièce jointe 111518
> Voir la pièce jointe 111517



Euh excuse moi mais... Ton iphone est horrible comme ça. 

Et le pire c'est que tu aimes un commentaire d'une personne qui dit : j'achète un téléphone pour sa beauté et donc je l'utilise et je m'en fou qu'il soit rayé 

Et tu oses mettre tout ce blindage. C'est incohérent 

Vous mettez tellement de protection que vous ne profitez jamais du design. C'est comme si j'achetais une belle Mercedes et par peur de l'abimer je mettais une bâche dessus 

Une petite coque je veux bien mais la... Le film,le bumper... tu as tue le design de ton téléphone. Quel intérêt de le prendre noir? Tu l'auras réellement jamais vu et jamais profite 

Pour le revendre plus tard ? Acheter un produit. Ne jamais en profiter. Le revendre pour racheter un autre produit qu'on profite encore jamais etc

C'est donc ça les maniaques addict ? On achète un produit en le trouvant magnifique et on gâche tout le design en se disant ouf le design est protégé. 

Je comprendrai jamais. 

Moi j'ai une coque noir spigen sans le film. Quand mon téléphone est posé sur une table je vois toute la sensualité de ses courbures sans cet horrible film d'écran


----------



## Apple.Geek (6 Novembre 2016)

mobile83 a dit:


> Euh excuse moi mais... Ton iphone est horrible comme ça.
> 
> Et le pire c'est que tu aimes un commentaire d'une personne qui dit : j'achète un téléphone pour sa beauté et donc je l'utilise et je m'en fou qu'il soit rayé
> 
> ...



Après un bumper avec un verre trempé avant et arrière, tu as un téléphone bien protégé et tu profites encore du design  

Perso j'ai une coque en silicone transparente et la coque apple en cuir, selon mes envies du jour  Mais par contre j'ai un verre trempé, pour les rayures et les chocs (on est jamais trop prudent). 
Bonne journée


----------



## Pikachuu (6 Novembre 2016)

J'ai succombé aux coques apple ... Malgré mes appréhensions sur la protection. Franchement, c'est de la bonne qualité. Elles vieillissent néanmoins très très vite, alors un conseil, prenez une couleur qui même en vieillissant reste belle. La havane prend l'aspect Cuir Vieilli est c'est très beau


----------



## Vanton (7 Novembre 2016)

mobile83 a dit:


> Euh excuse moi mais... Ton iphone est horrible comme ça.
> 
> Et le pire c'est que tu aimes un commentaire d'une personne qui dit : j'achète un téléphone pour sa beauté et donc je l'utilise et je m'en fou qu'il soit rayé
> 
> ...



C'est la valse des amabilités, dites moi ! [emoji1]

Allez, puisque la brèche est faite... Moi aussi je trouve ça assez horrible, ces protections. Je les ai toujours évitées. J'aime le design, j'y suis vraiment sensible et il dicte une bonne partie de mes choix. Je trouverais presque blasphématoire de dégrader le design d'un produit Apple... 

Je comprends tout à fait en revanche que d'autres n'y soient pas sensibles et tiennent à préserver l'intégrité de leur produit avant tout.

Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a quelque chose d'assez illogique dans le fait de masquer un design qu'on apprécie, puisque le protéger revient à ne pas en profiter ou le dénaturer...


----------



## joeGuillian (7 Novembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est la valse des amabilités, dites moi ! [emoji1]
> 
> Allez, puisque la brèche est faite... Moi aussi je trouve ça assez horrible, ces protections. Je les ai toujours évitées. J'aime le design, j'y suis vraiment sensible et il dicte une bonne partie de mes choix. Je trouverais presque blasphématoire de dégrader le design d'un produit Apple...
> 
> ...




Je suis d'accord avec vous aussi, mais le problème avec l'iPhone 7 (et c'était le cas avec les iPhone 6 et 6s) est qu'il est extrêmement glissant et une coque au delà de le protéger procure aussi un bon grip et donc un sentiment de sécurité lors de la prise main.  J'étais passé d'une version Noir avec une Version Silver dont la matière me donne l'impression d'une meilleure prise en main (il glisse moins), mais ce n'est pas suffisant pour me donner une impression total de sécurité...

Je suis passé par une coque Spigen transparente pour voir la couleur et le design mais bon je préférerais sans coque. Mais mettre une coque peut aussi préserver le Design car une fois tombé, l'iPhone est "cabossé" ou la vitre de l'écran Brisée et pour le coup le design en prend un coup... (plus les  éventuels coûts générés).


----------



## mobile83 (7 Novembre 2016)

C'est surtout le film en verre trempé sur la version noir uniquement qui tue complètement le design. 

Je suis donc pas le seul à trouver ça horrible [emoji14]

Je vais écrire un livre pour parler de notre philosophie à nous, ceux qui veulent profiter du design. 

Je l'appellerai : les sans coques [emoji23]


----------



## Vanton (7 Novembre 2016)

Personnellement je touche du bois, je n'ai jamais cassé mes iPhone, depuis 2009. Ils ont pris quelques coups parfois mais jamais au point de briser l'écran ou la coque arrière. Je sais pas si c'est de la chance...


----------

